# The Presbyterian Standards - Francis Beattie Electronic Version



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 18, 2012)

Due to the file size upload restrictions at PB I could not post the electronic version of Beattie's work here. But, you can obtain the file at my RTI site here:
Reformed Theology Institute :: The Presbyterian Standards - Francis Beattie in pdf format

Has table of contents making it very suitable for sending to your e-readers.

Enjoy!

AMR


----------



## Wayne (Feb 18, 2012)

Patrick:

Nicely done. May I ask about your preparation process for the PDF?

The file appears to be a text based PDF from a Word or other document, 
as opposed to an image scan, which would have a fuzzy appearance 
when viewed at 400%.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 18, 2012)

Wayne,

Took text versions posted on websites and pasted into Word. The corrected spelling errors and cleaned up formatting. Next converted to pdf using Foxit PhantomPDF (the best inexpensive alternative to Adobe Acrobat Pro). The opened the pdf and added the bookmarks by copy and paste chapter titles then "Add bookmark" with Foxit's right-click feature. Finally, set the pdf properties for file info and default opening. Easy peasy.

AMR


----------



## eqdj (Feb 18, 2012)

Archive.org also has it available for free in a variety of formats The Presbyterian standards [microform] : an exposition of the Westminster confession of faith and catechisms : Beattie, Francis R. (Francis Robert), 1848-1906 : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive
Kindle (.mobi), .epub, pdf, etc.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks, Patrick. That is a nice resource!


----------

